# how to remove railing attached to drywall in living room



## aiwa101 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## aiwa101 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Look it over real close.

I guessing that someone screwed this to the wall studs with recessed holes, then plugged the holes .

And painted over the plugs, hiding the attachment points.


ED


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

What ED said. Look for circular indentations or areas of circular discoloration that are about the size of a screw head. It will likely be hard to find, because, as ED pointed out, those holes were filled with wood plugs or wood filler. You will have to pry out the plugs or the filler to get to the screw heads. I'd use a nail set, putty knife, 5 in one tool, anything to gouge it out. The only other option is to see if you can squeeze a hacksaw between the post and the wall or use a sawzall to shear off the screws to remove the attachment to the wall. PS Drywall is easily repaired.


----------



## aiwa101 (Jan 2, 2017)

i will look when i get home tonight! thanks guys! any other ideas please let me know!!


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

If you can't wiggle it, it's definitely attached to the wall and taking it off is going to leave some damaged. Screw holes at least. If you don't want to be patching drywall, you gotta leave that last pole as a decorative element.


----------



## aiwa101 (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks everyone for all the input! The post against the wall had some screws countersunk and covered with wood filler! I started scraping away and found those. Between each baluster was 2-3 screws into the wood underneath. I have 2 more balusters to do and it should come right out! Thanks


----------

